# Nice Article.



## TylerD (29/1/14)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/india...23.html?utm_hp_ref=los-angeles&ir=Los+Angeles

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

Great article, liked this line: _"After all, how often do we get to entertain the senses of taste, smell, and touch ... without ingesting any calories?"._

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mikey (29/1/14)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (30/1/14)

Awesome read! Thanks dude! 

PS, is your avatar pic from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?


----------



## TylerD (30/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Awesome read! Thanks dude!
> 
> PS, is your avatar pic from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?


Yep.


----------

